# New Changes!



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Today, I finally figured out that we can turn off "visitor messaging." It caused more problems than it did any good. People would go to someone's profile and post a public message thinking they were sending a private one. They would later realize what they did and delete it or ask for it to be deleted.

You can still send private messages.

I also added a male / female profile field. It seems that it's hard to tell based on people's avatars and posts sometimes, so why not have a profile field to let others know. It's completely optional.


----------

